# Premier Guitar magazine Subscription



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

$24.95 for 13 issues if you are in the US

$69 for 12 issues for Canadians??!!

I'd like the printed copy, but for that price I guess I'll read the online version.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I signed up for the free year online but I really doubt I would pay for it even if I was in the States. I don't find enough in there in a month that's that interesting.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> $24.95 for 13 issues if you are in the US
> 
> $69 for 12 issues for Canadians??!!
> 
> I'd like the printed copy, but for that price I guess I'll read the online version.


I too was ready to order a subscription, but when I saw the price I passed. I'll stick to the free online version.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, $70.00 is a bit steep for that magazine.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I get the magazine. That one and Vintage Guitar. I buy Guitar Player once and a while at the bookstore.

Based on what the other mags like Guitar world & player cost at the store per issue ($10) its no more.

I never see Premier Guitar around here so thats why I subscribed. After this year will see if I renew or not. But I like to read something in hardcopy... you know, before bed or in the bathroom. 

WHen I go to Toronto I usually pick up a few of the imports... at $15 to $18 a pop. Now thats expensive!

AJC


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I got rid of most of my guitar magazines several years ago when I was working seasonal and needed the cash.

I had read each one several times, and I kept a handful with specific info & articles I wanted to keep--like an equipment issue of Guitar Player.

I don't miss them as they were taking over.

So I'll stick to the online version, especially considering the price.

I still buy the occasional guitar magazine though, just not too many.


----------



## peter sprague (Feb 6, 2010)

*Why Premier Guitar is more expensive in Canada*

Hello all...Peter Sprague here...I'm one of the partners in Premier Guitar and wanted to explain why we're so expensive in Canada...it's called the Canadian Cultural Protection Act, I believe, which in essence makes an American magazine pay substantial extra fees to deliver via the post in Canada.
I can assure you we're not tring to take advantage of our neighbors to the North...my Granfather went to McGill; lived in Toronto; my son's Godfather is from Dawson Creek; and my late Aunt was married to a RCMP.
We do provide some single copies to select Canadian retailers but they go fast and over 80% of them are sold.
As several of you noted, we have a freely accessible digital magazine (same content as the print edition) which you can subscribe to for free...please see http://digital.premierguitar.com. We also publish *Guitar Edge* in free digital form at http://digital.guitaredge.com where you can get artist coverage, lessons, and 10 complete , authentic, licensed songs free (which you can also print and download free) with complete notation, tab , and related lessons.
Finally, for Premier Guitar check out www.premierguitar.com where all current and archival magazine content is available in HTML format, printable for free, along with lessons, daily news, and web exclusive stories. We're all about free access to our information and try to make it easily available.Last month we had over 800,000 unique visitiors on PG.COM and 30% of our traffic is from outside the US with about 7 % of it coming from Canada.
We'll be at the Montrel Guitar Show again this july...please stop by and say hello...from our perspective it is the best Guitar Show in North America and Jacques Andre Dupont who produces the event is one of the best and coolest dudes on the planet.For those who read us, thank you...Peter Sprague...P.S. Any cool story or photos send them to me at [email protected] and we'll check them out and get back to you...or ring me, toll fere , at 877-704-4327. BTW, we're in Cedar Rapids, Iowa.This is a cool froum


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Peter for these kind words!

Guys, if you can get your hands on a copy of PREMIER GUITAR MAGAZINE (paper or online), by all means check it out. Peter and his great team are the most dynamic group in guitar edition today and they produce very exciting contents! The kind you want to read cover to cover...

For me when I receive my copy, it is Christmas (every month!)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i take you at your word, peter, but have to confess that i'm curious to know why guitar player magazine isn't similarly affected by this.

-dh





peter sprague said:


> Hello all...Peter Sprague here...I'm one of the partners in Premier Guitar and wanted to explain why we're so expensive in Canada...it's called the Canadian Cultural Protection Act, I believe, which in essence makes an American magazine pay substantial extra fees to deliver via the post in Canada.
> I can assure you we're not tring to take advantage of our neighbors to the North...my Granfather went to McGill; lived in Toronto; my son's Godfather is from Dawson Creek; and my late Aunt was married to a RCMP.
> We do provide some single copies to select Canadian retailers but they go fast and over 80% of them are sold.
> As several of you noted, we have a freely accessible digital magazine (same content as the print edition) which you can subscribe to for free...please see http://digital.premierguitar.com. We also publish *Guitar Edge* in free digital form at http://digital.guitaredge.com where you can get artist coverage, lessons, and 10 complete , authentic, licensed songs free (which you can also print and download free) with complete notation, tab , and related lessons.
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i take you at your word, peter, but have to confess that i'm curious to know why guitar player magazine isn't similarly affected by this.
> 
> -dh


...or Acoustic Guitar Magazine.

I buy Guitar Player, Acoustic Guitar, Guitarist, and sometimes Vintage Guitar and various violin, drum, keys magazines. Love them all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

